
How do I find a technical co-founder? - ibbash
So here is the usual! A guy with a great understanding of tech but has no skills to get down and dirty. I have written heartfelt briefs, tried to hire a tech team (which failed woefully). Got the right team, but can&#x27;t afford high bill for now. Also spent a lot of time of several fora posting similar messages, seeking a tech co-founder.<p>The question for me is - How do I find a tech co-founder to work with us? My idea is oversimplified and part of a first step into a series of biztech solutions for small businesses. It seems that I have not been able to communicate our message or vision to would be cofounders clearly. My current partner is a frontend designer and has no backend skills required. If we can get that programer to share in the vision, I am sure we will be a well rounded team that can &quot;take on the world&quot;.<p>Brief: Invoicing SaaS product at MVP stage. Design interface design completed. Looking for a programmer who can join us in taking our app to the next level and launch in the market this year. Already have over 9k social media followers (planning to convert 7% to active paying subscribers).<p>Any advice where else I can find a cofounder. I am open to your suggestions. :)
======
smt88
I see a lot of this, as I'm sure many HN readers do.

The kind of person you want can make $200k+ easily at an established company.
What compensation are you offering to beat that? Not cash, so... equity?

The person you want is also going to be experienced enough to know that your
equity is as valuable as your revenue streams. You have no current revenue,
and it sounds like you have no signed customer contracts, either. It sounds
like you don't have a customer pipeline. That means your equity is worth $0.

So again, what are you offering? You don't have a proven ability to sell or
market this product, or you would've already sold it.

An initial design of a SaaS product is worth maybe $2k, and a non-technical
co-founder is only worth their ability to bring in money (either through
investors or sales). That means a technical co-founder for your particular
situation deserves to own almost the entire company, which s/he will realize.

There are also some things you mention that jump out at me as red flags:

> _Already have over 9k social media followers (planning to convert 7% to
> active paying subscribers)_

This means nothing. The fact that you think social media followers means
anything about sales is troubling and suggests you either don't have a deep
digital marketing background, or you're trying to trick the reader.

> _Invoicing SaaS product at MVP stage._

I don't think you know what MVP means. You have a design, not even a
prototype. MVP means something that a customer can and will pay to use.

~~~
ibbash
Thanks for the insight and being straight up. I agree with you on a number of
points and disagree with others.

> This means nothing. The fact that you think social media followers means
> anything about sales is troubling and suggests you either don't have a deep
> digital marketing background, or you're trying to trick the reader.

You are right, I dont have a "deep digital marketing background". I however
take exception about your comment about tricking readers.

> I don't think you know what MVP means. You have a design, not even a
> prototype. MVP means something that a customer can and will pay t use.

Actually there is a working prototype that I had made with first dev team.

Thanks for the reply all the same.

------
verdverm
I'd be interested in talking, email is in my profile

------
clement_igonet
What's your product ?

~~~
ibbash
invoicing app

------
ronzensci
What country are you from?

~~~
ibbash
Nigeria

